# 2015 Aransas Wildlife Refuge Hunt



## Ripp'n Lipz (Jun 2, 2015)

If anyone is interested this year just thought i would post information. Ive made this hunt every year with my dad and brother since i was in 5th grade. Im 29 now and although pops is no longer with us (cancer took him at 45 yrs old) i still make this hunt nomatter what in memory of him.

2015 Aransas Wildlife Refuge Archery hunt:

Hunt dates: October 3rd - October 11th
Scouting days: September 26th-27th and October 2nd

Website:
https://www.kinsail.com/results.asp?p=aransas&pt=fws

Hunt Brochure:
http://portalvhdsnc9ldxspm7629.blob.../aransas/2015_Aransas_Archery_Regulations.pdf
Aransas National Wildlife Refuge 2015 
*2015 Archery Hunt*

The 2015 Aransas Archery Hunt will be held October 3 - October 11. Scout dates are September 26 - 27 and October 2nd.

Two bonus scouting days (September 19 and 20) are available for hunters who register for or have taken the IBEP course. For more information about the bonus scouting, click here.

There are 400 permits available for this hunt on a first-come, first-served basis.


----------



## Ripp'n Lipz (Jun 2, 2015)

This is in Austwell, Tx


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Have thought about that place before because i like to fish out of hoppers some. Can't keep from thinking the mosquito's would zap the fun out of it tho. Good luck!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I hunted that place when I was 12. More cottonmouths, mosquitoes and ticks than I ever want to see again.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bottomsup said:


> I hunted that place when I was 12. More cottonmouths, mosquitoes and ticks than I ever want to see again.


Forgot Rattlesnakes ,gaters,and WET


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info
How was your hunt


----------



## Bassdeer (Dec 31, 2015)

Ripp'n Lipz said:


> If anyone is interested this year just thought i would post information. Ive made this hunt every year with my dad and brother since i was in 5th grade. Im 29 now and although pops is no longer with us (cancer took him at 45 yrs old) i still make this hunt nomatter what in memory of him.
> 
> 2015 Aransas Wildlife Refuge Archery hunt:
> 
> ...


how did your hunt go?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Post up some picks of bucks you've taken. 

Sounds like some of my wet bottomland east texas hunts except for the gators.


----------

